# Secret Santa for Cat Chat Regulars 2016



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Unless you have been living under a rock then you'll have noticed that there has been some - ahem - heated discussion over the rules for Secret Santa this year. As a result there will now be two Secret Santas for Cat Chat this year, each with different rules regarding who can join. You can take part in either or both, it's up to you. 

For the Secret Santa being run by the fabulous @lymorelynn please redirect here:-

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-2016.432747/#post-1064634506

*Who can join?*

This Secret Santa is for regular posters in Cat Chat. The reason for this is simple - we want to know a bit about you and your kitties! That said, we want to be as inclusive as possible so anyone who fulfils the requirements should feel free to sign up.


You must have a minimum of 6 months membership on the forum by the sign up date of 1st Oct 2016. So you need to have joined PF on or before 30th April 2016.

You must have a minimum of 200 posts by the time of sign-up (1st October 2016).

You must be committed to posting at least once a week in Cat Chat not only during the sign up period but throughout the Secret Santa process. We will keep an eye on this and give a gentle nudge to anyone who isn't doing so.
If your circumstances change and you think you may no longer be able to participate please do let us know ASAP so that we can put a contingency plan in place.

*Back up Fund*

We will again have a back up fund (sign up fee) just in case anyone who signs up doesn't send their parcel(s). If this money is not needed it will be sent to a chosen cat charity after Christmas.

The sign up fee is a donation of £1 per parcel (your choice) via PayPal. If you do not have PayPal please let us know as we will be able to make some other arrangement (pound coin sellotaped to a postcard a la Blue Peter anyone?!)...

*Presents*

You have the choice to spend *£10 or £20 per parcel* (this is simply a guide and not set in stone). You can also choose how many parcels you'd like to send/receive one or two - this can be £10 for each parcel, £20 for each parcel or one of each).

Parcels will be per household not per cat.

You must be committed to posting in the participants likes and dislikes thread by 1st Oct and also on the Opening Thread (which will appear just before Christmas Day), to say 'thank you' to your SS, preferably with a photo of your cat(s) and their presents.

Remember you also need to send a little clue in your parcel, so your recipient can try to guess who it's from.

*How to sign up:*

1. Please send an email to [email protected] with:

a. your username in the subject line;

b. your name and address;

c. how many parcels you'd like to send and how much you would like to spend on each parcel;

d. whether you are happy to post overseas.

2. Please pay your donation of £1 per parcel via PayPal (address: [email protected]).

*
Closing date for sign up is 1st October 2016.*
You must have emailed your details, paid your donation fee and posted on the participants likes and dislikes thread by then to be included.

Once sign up has closed @Ceiling Kitty and @JaimeandBree will carry out the draw to allocate you with your recipient on a random basis. 

You will be allocated your SS recipient(s) by Sunday 16th October 2016 and can then start shopping! 

*Sending gifts*

*All parcels must be sent by 1st December 2016. *This is to allow us time to make other arrangements should any Santas fail to post.

Please email [email protected] when you have sent your parcel(s) and also when you receive one so that we can try to keep a track of sent and received.

*AS THERE ARE TWO SECRET SANTAS RUNNING THIS YEAR, TO AVOID ANY CONFUSION PLEASE LEAVE THE STARTING OF ANY THREADS RELATING TO THIS ONE (e.g Likes and Dislikes, Received Parcels, Opening Thread) TO @Ceiling Kitty OR @JaimeandBree, WHO ARE YOUR OFFICIAL SSFCCR ELVES.*

Let the sign-up commence!

Once you have followed all the necessary steps for sign-up you name will be added to the list below:


*Participants*
Vanessa131
popcornsmum
idris
Charity
bluecordelia
huckybuck
JaimeandBree
urbantigers
Ali71
Britt
Belgy67
Ceiling Kitty
moggie14
Citruspips
Smoosh
lymorelynn
Erenya
Pear
SusanM
loroll1991


*







*


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Shosh!!! Much excitement here, J&B can't contain themselves, I'll get signed up as soon as PayPal is live and am very excited to be your elf 

I will set up the likes and dislikes thread so folks can get cracking


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

How do I know how many posts I've made? I have no idea how many posts I've made and it doesn't say in my profile.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

urbantigers said:


> How do I know how many posts I've made? I have no idea how many posts I've made and it doesn't say in my profile.


You've done 420 (it's messages)


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh right. Thanks!

I can see the only option for me is to sign up to both SS 

The problem is - is it possible for my boys to be too spoiled? Last Christmas they had stockings each full of goodies and were still eating Christmas treats in July. If they have 2 SS parcels they may be just too spoiled


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

urbantigers said:


> Oh right. Thanks!
> 
> I can see the only option for me is to sign up to both SS
> 
> The problem is - is it possible for my boys to be too spoiled? Last Christmas they had stockings each full of goodies and were still eating Christmas treats in July. If they have 2 SS parcels they may be just too spoiled


No such thing as too spoiled lol though last year I did cut down on what I bought them personally! The good news is you pretty much don't have to buy them anything else until about June!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Sighn me up 1 £20


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I could always skip the stockings and just buy them a big pressie but I know I won't do that as they have stockings with their names on and we had so much fun with them last year! Last year was Kito's first Christmas and I've set the bar high.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

urbantigers said:


> I could always skip the stockings and just buy them a big pressie but I know I won't do that as they have stockings with their names on and we had so much fun with them last year! Last year was Kito's first Christmas and I've set the bar high.


It is hard not to get carried away! My two have stockings with names on too, we had so much fun last Christmas morning!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Spoiled? Don't be silly!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

urbantigers said:


> Spoiled? Don't be silly!
> 
> View attachment 281705


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I'll be in soon as PayPal link is up


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> Well I'll be in soon as PayPal link is up


Fabulous!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Jaime is beside himself with excitement!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Count me in!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Count me in. I will do two ten pound parcels or one £20 if this helps. I don't mind posting overseas either!! 

Gosh it's beginning to look a lot like Chrustmas. I struggle with PayPal as my friend does it for me but we have had a fallout. I will be the £1.00 on a bit of card person seriously!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Count me in. I will do two ten pound parcels or one £20 if this helps. I don't mind posting overseas either!!
> 
> Gosh it's beginning to look a lot like Chrustmas. I struggle with PayPal as my friend does it for me but we have had a fallout. I will be the £1.00 on a bit of card person seriously!!!


Hooray! Don't worry you can send me a quid on the back of a *** packet haha


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> View attachment 281716
> Count me in!


Oh Popcorn, you just love being a reindeer don't you :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Count me in!! :Happy

I'm so sorry but I cannot let this go without saying anything.... I really feel like Cat Chat SS has now created a proper 'them and us' situation by having 2 and I have to be honest it makes me very sad and very uncomfortable. I don't think it is intentional but just by having 2 it has created a competition type atmosphere on the forum and I don't like it. OK I will say no more


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Count me in!! :Happy
> 
> I'm so sorry but I cannot let this go without saying anything.... I really feel like Cat Chat SS has now created a proper 'them and us' situation by having 2 and I have to be honest it makes me very sad and very uncomfortable. I don't think it is intentional but just by having 2 it has created a competition type atmosphere on the forum and I don't like it. OK I will say no more


Glad to have you aboard Hun!

I agree but we are where we are...not what I wanted for sure but we will enjoy ourselves anyway. I don't want this thread to get bogged down though as enough has been said xxx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I will be doing the quid on a *** packet as last year I managed it somehow. Blue will be providing the *** packet as she is the naughty one xx


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm not sure I'm really classed as a regular, I do t think anyone really knows me! Will look at both and see what I can do


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

JTK79 said:


> I'm not sure I'm really classed as a regular, I do t think anyone really knows me! Will look at both and see what I can do


I remember you from last year! If you meet the requirements we are happy to have you


----------



## JTK79 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes I did do it last year and really enjoyed it


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

moggie14 said:


> Count me in!! :Happy
> 
> I'm so sorry but I cannot let this go without saying anything.... I really feel like Cat Chat SS has now created a proper 'them and us' situation by having 2 and I have to be honest it makes me very sad and very uncomfortable. I don't think it is intentional but just by having 2 it has created a competition type atmosphere on the forum and I don't like it. OK I will say no more





JaimeandBree said:


> Glad to have you aboard Hun!
> 
> I agree but we are where we are...not what I wanted for sure but we will enjoy ourselves anyway. I don't want this thread to get bogged down though as enough has been said xxx


There is no way in the world that Lynn has started a Secret Santa to create a 'them and us' situation.

It was mentioned several times, on the previous threads, that a second SS could be started to accommodate people that couldn't abide by all the rules in the one which was proposed originally.

Its definitely NOT a competition - its just a way of allowing everyone that wants to take part, to be able to participate in a fun Christmas activity.

Whichever SS people take part in will be fun and joyful - and definitely not competitive.

I will be looking forward to following the 'Received' threads for both Secret Santas


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I feel the need to get online already....hold me back. Xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

MCWillow said:


> There is no way in the world that Lynn has started a Secret Santa to create a 'them and us' situation.
> 
> It was mentioned several times, on the previous threads, that a second SS could be started to accommodate people that couldn't abide by all the rules in the one which was proposed originally.
> 
> ...


I agree, let's all just have some fun now shall we and get in the Christmas mood


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> I feel the need to get online already....hold me back. Xxx


My urge to start making lists is twitching........


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

This is smischifs








There's lots of stuffs all superiors likes I'm getting the bigs shenoncat to buy loads for my new crimbos bestie whilsts I have the chances to nickafew before the pretty play papers comes outs and they are losts to me forevers.
Latererers :Cat


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

This is really sad, I don't want to be deemed as being part of anyone's "club". I feel like I either have to do both or not participate at all, I'm not sure what to do yet, I'll get back to you.


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Susan M said:


> This is really sad, I don't want to be deemed as being part of anyone's "club". I feel like I either have to do both or not participate at all, I'm not sure what to do yet, I'll get back to you.


Maybe flip a coin (heads or tails) to choose. I don't think anyone will be upset with which you choose as both are now working / started well


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> This is really sad, I don't want to be deemed as being part of anyone's "club". I feel like I either have to do both or not participate at all, I'm not sure what to do yet, I'll get back to you.


I'm sorry you feel like that Susan and will understand whatever you decide to do, I don't think anyone is going to take offence if people choose one over the other though. You would be very welcome in either I am sure xx


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Susan M said:


> This is really sad, I don't want to be deemed as being part of anyone's "club". I feel like I either have to do both or not participate at all, I'm not sure what to do yet, I'll get back to you.


I'm thinking of doing both, especially now I have seen so many kitty things I just have to buy.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

I've just started a new Pinterest Secret Santa 2016 list.... Secret of course!!


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Susan M said:


> This is really sad, I don't want to be deemed as being part of anyone's "club". I feel like I either have to do both or not participate at all, I'm not sure what to do yet, I'll get back to you.


I replied to you in the other thread but I am going to copy and past that reply here so no one thinks I am being off with anyone.

I also agree but I do think it's great that now everyone can participate with no arguments.

However, during the initial two thread spats, I decided I would use my £20 to make a gift box up for my local Cats Protection Rescue and gift it in the name of Pet Forums Cat Chat :Cat I'm going to do the same for my local Dog Rescue as well 

ETA - Hope all goes well for you RE Organising you wonderful little Elves!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Very excited as just checked the email and they have started rolling in!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> I replied to you in the other thread but I am going to copy and past that reply here so no one thinks I am being off with anyone.
> 
> I also agree but I do think it's great that now everyone can participate with no arguments.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea, I always try to do a box for my local CP too as that's where J&B are from and they were in there over Christmas right before I got them


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> That's a great idea, I always try to do a box for my local CP too as that's where J&B are from and they were in there over Christmas right before I got them


I've categorically told myself that I am not to drop off a box and pick up a cat 

I'll post some pictures when I go delivering for you all to see :Cat


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

I think I will probably end up doing both, SS has been a big part of Christmas for me so I don't want to not do it, but there's people in both camps I'd like to share the fun with.

That's a lovely idea @Pappychi


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I think I will probably end up doing both, SS has been a big part of Christmas for me so I don't want to not do it, but there's people in both camps I'd like to share the fun with.
> 
> That's a lovely idea @Pappychi


I hope you do Hun, by the way I feel like we need some pictures of those girls of yours!!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> I hope you do Hun, by the way I feel like we need some pictures of those girls of yours!!!


I really must do an update! It's been a crazy awful year but I think things will hopefully calm down a bit now so I can be around more!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I really must do an update! It's been a crazy awful year but I think things will hopefully calm down a bit now so I can be around more!


Baby Belle must be humongous by now!!!

Sorry to hear things have been tough for you, hopefully things will turn around, we miss you around here!


----------



## Sh N (Dec 2, 2015)

I have had a long, long thought about this- and I know I'd said earlier that I'd love for Maya to have some things from her PF aunties and uncles, and did volunteer to be a reserve. But now feel like the route for me is to take part in both Secret Santas or not participate at all.

I have a hectic few months ahead of me- health issues that are under investigation, a very tough time at work and a couple of breaks planned (in which I'm sure I wont have a mobile phone signal to post on here)- and I'm looking for another job in a market downturn. If anyone's noticed, my activity here has suddenly taken a nosedive because I simply cannot find time in between everything else- I manage five minutes whenever I can because all of your cats and kittens make me smile, and I love knowing what they are doing and what they are up to.

Taking a cue from @Pappychi (your idea solved my dilemma, thanks!), I'm going to make up a parcel for our local CP so that those beautiful little ones can be pampered over the holiday season.

Have a great secret santa, everyone! xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sh N said:


> I have had a long, long thought about this- and I know I'd said earlier that I'd love for Maya to have some things from her PF aunties and uncles, and did volunteer to be a reserve. But now feel like the route for me is to take part in both Secret Santas or not participate at all.
> 
> I have a hectic few months ahead of me- health issues that are under investigation, a very tough time at work and a couple of breaks planned (in which I'm sure I wont have a mobile phone signal to post on here)- and I'm looking for another job in a market downturn. If anyone's noticed, my activity here has suddenly taken a nosedive because I simply cannot find time in between everything else- I manage five minutes whenever I can because all of your cats and kittens make me smile, and I love knowing what they are doing and what they are up to.
> 
> ...


I'm sure the rescue kitties will be very grateful to get a visit from Santa Paws!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Baby Belle must be humongous by now!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear things have been tough for you, hopefully things will turn around, we miss you around here!


 She is a chunk bless her, still trying to give me beat attacks I think! 
Aww thanks, I keep thinking my bad luck must be over now (then something else happens  ) 
Nice having something to look forward to with SS :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm sorry you feel like that Susan and will understand whatever you decide to do, I don't think anyone is going to take offence if people choose one over the other though. You would be very welcome in either I am sure xx


Since it's 'secret' Santa, no-one should know apart from the organisers.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Count me in. E-mail on its way.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Charity said:


> Count me in. E-mail on its way.


Fab we'll look out for it and we'll confirm the PayPal details shortly


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

So excited!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Email just sent as I skipped the requirements in my excitement x


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

OrientalSlave said:


> Since it's 'secret' Santa, no-one should know apart from the organisers.


The secret part is not knowing who is buying for you, rather than not knowing who is taking part. It would be tricky if people didn't know who was taking part - for one thing the likes and dislikes threads (which I at least really appreciate ).


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> So excited!


Me too!!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

PayPal address added to the original post, thanks for your patience.


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Email sent
Posted in likes and dislikes
Paypal paid


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Vanessa131 said:


> Email sent
> Posted in likes and dislikes
> Paypal paid


You're a star!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I've done mine too


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Paid , emailed and posted


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have been on PayPal. I haven't used it since last year and can't remember the password. 

I will ring them and sort it out xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> I have been on PayPal. I haven't used it since last year and can't remember the password.
> 
> I will ring them and sort it out xxx


I think you can reset if you've forgotten. Any problems let us know we'll sort something!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I think you can reset if you've forgotten. Any problems let us know we'll sort something!


I will let you know. Blue better smoke the last of her Woodbines as I might need the packet!! X


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Email sent and payment made vis PayPal


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

urbantigers said:


> Email sent and payment made vis PayPal


Fab! Once you've done likes and dislikes it's full steam ahead !!!


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

Just thinking, some members have mentioned that they might sign up for both SS CK and also SS LM. When these members get their presents from their SS they will need to know which parcel is from the CK organiser team and which is from the LM organiser team. So the instructions on sending the gifts will need to mention the related team. Hope this makes sense. You probably have already covered this.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Brrosa said:


> Just thinking, some members have mentioned that they might sign up for both SS CK and also SS LM. When these members get their presents from their SS they will need to know which parcel is from the CK organiser team and which is from the LM organiser team. So the instructions on sending the gifts will need to mention the related team. Hope this makes sense. You probably have already covered this.


If they have signed up for both, they will get a name from both won't they?

In which case they just need to post their received gifts in both threads- and try to be better than Sherlock - as they will need to work out which gift came from which person, but also from which SS - now THIS could be funny


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Sherlocking is half the fun of SS 









BUT given the amount of parcels folks usually get at Christmas these days then I know a lot of folk will mark the outside of the SS parcels anyway with something like "SS" or "PFSS" so they aren't accidentally opened. So if people are concerned then I'm sure they can just mark the packaging as you suggest with "SSCK" or "SSLM" and that will solve the problem


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

My concern was they won't know where to post the photos of the cats enjoying their presents.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Don't worry about it, it'll work out. 

I've just been looking at that Pusheen gif in the opening post and it's been making my eyes go funny - the decorations seem to travel either way depending on whether you imagine the cat eating them or pushing them out if her mouth. So weird!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Don't worry about it, it'll work out.
> 
> I've just been looking at that Pusheen gif in the opening post and it's been making my eyes go funny - the decorations seem to travel either way depending on whether you imagine the cat eating them or pushing them out if her mouth. So weird!


So it does , top of the page = hairball action, bottom of the page = greedy kitty


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Don't worry about it, it'll work out.
> 
> I've just been looking at that Pusheen gif in the opening post and it's been making my eyes go funny - the decorations seem to travel either way depending on whether you imagine the cat eating them or pushing them out if her mouth. So weird!


Oh yes! Thanks for pointing that out  something else to boggle my mind


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Wish you hadn't mentioned that CK, I shall keep coming back to look at it now.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

idris said:


> Oh yes! Thanks for pointing that out  something else to boggle my mind


I find that with the car adverts on tv the wheels look like they are going backwards! Lol!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Soozi said:


> I find that with the car adverts on tv the wheels look like they are going backwards! Lol!


That's the wagon-wheel effect @Soozi - it's to do with the spokes.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Thanks for that CK, I can't stop watching it now :Bored


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Look what Santa Paws dropped into my inbox this morning!!! Soooooo excited


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Pappychi said:


> Thanks for that CK, I can't stop watching it now :Bored


Me either, so weird!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm not as regular as last year because work gets in the way. Not sure I can sign up here or not


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> I'm not as regular as last year because work gets in the way. Not sure I can sign up here or not


Hi Britt, we would love to have you and Pooh if you decide you can commit! It doesn't matter how much you have posted recently as long as you can post once a week until Christmas, it doesn't have to be much 

Sign-up is running until 1st October so no need to let us know right now if you're not sure yet


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I've just been looking at that Pusheen gif in the opening post and it's been making my eyes go funny - the decorations seem to travel either way depending on whether you imagine the cat eating them or pushing them out if her mouth. So weird!


ARGHHHHH why did you say that?! Now I can't stop staring at it! Although my eye/ brain combo ended up thinking the same bit was being repeatedly eaten and puked out, and then eaten again.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Torin said:


> ARGHHHHH why did you say that?! Now I can't stop staring at it! Although my eye/ brain combo ended up thinking the same bit was being repeatedly eaten and puked out, and then eaten again.


That's the way I see it too!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Stare at the mouth long enough and you can see it's just two movements, back and forth but look at the whole thing it looks like chaser lights! Am I late to the party! Lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just bumping!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Hi Britt, we would love to have you and Pooh if you decide you can commit! It doesn't matter how much you have posted recently as long as you can post once a week until Christmas, it doesn't have to be much
> 
> Sign-up is running until 1st October so no need to let us know right now if you're not sure yet


Thank you. Count me in


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

urbantigers said:


> Spoiled? Don't be silly!
> 
> View attachment 281705


Last year Pooh and me got spoiled. We had treats, food, toys, biscuits, delicious tea (Cheshire cat), a treat ball, an igloo bed and other things I can't even remember. We had a great Christmas


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

For those who aren't convinced Christmas is just around the corner look what Spar are now selling!!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Well I'm flatly refusing to even think about it in August out of principle!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Well I'm flatly refusing to even think about in August out of principle!!!


Tomorrow is September......


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am in the blocks for the Lazy Days kickers online. I might have to beat off the collective HB gang though. Plus I need to think on a clue.

Poor @Britt got the Cheshire Cat clue off me. I hadn't thought about her being in a different country. Glad you had a good time last year Pooh n Britt. Xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> I am in the blocks for the Lazy Days kickers online. I might have to beat off the collective HB gang though. Plus I need to think on a clue.
> 
> Poor @Britt got the Cheshire Cat clue off me. I hadn't thought about her being in a different country. Glad you had a good time last year Pooh n Britt. Xx


My clue the first year turned out to be very obscure tools days and even then I had to put my SSs out of their misery lol! Did riddles last year will need to think of something this year, the guessing is the best part!!!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

The guessing was the most stressful!! We were recipients of a wonderful amount of parcels after a rally around. It delayed my usual consumption of Quality Street by at least 5 green triangles.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

1st September today - nearly CHRISTMAS!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

"There has been a lot of mischief happening in Santa this year . Have a very merry Christmas from an elf . @bluecordelia






sorry I did not I intentionally make it difficult. Lol

Edit : that took a bit of work to get him to point at the right spot


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Christmas is coming!!!! Liddy is getting in the spirit of things!







An old comp pic! Lol!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I love that gif @Charity, it's so cute!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm sending the email and payment through PayPal today. I can't choose between one parcel of £20 or two of £10 

Can someone help me make up my mind?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Flip a coin @Britt!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> I'm sending the email and payment through PayPal today. I can't choose between one parcel of £20 or two of £10
> 
> Can someone help me make up my mind?


I'd be inclined to go for 2 X £10 that way two kitties benefit


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> I'd be inclined to go for 2 X £10 that way two kitties benefit


That's what I was thinking 
I will spend more than £10 anyway ... Once I start shopping I'm unstoppable


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Don't worry about it, it'll work out.
> 
> I've just been looking at that Pusheen gif in the opening post and it's been making my eyes go funny - the decorations seem to travel either way depending on whether you imagine the cat eating them or pushing them out if her mouth. So weird!


Of course, the REAL challenge is to manage to see it so each row is going in the opposite direction to the next one...  *runs*


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Email sent and payment made through PayPal. You can add my name to the list on the first page


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

That's me signed up and email, payment made. Merry Christmas all only 115 days to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been AWOL today in London but pleased to see everyone getting in the Christmas spirit we're on fire now!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bump


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

Hello everyone, I adore christmas an really enjoy spoiling the kitties the secret santa gifts last year where truly one of the highlights an the shopping bought alot of festive cheer. The fur kids and I will be staying at home and having our first festive hoilday in my flat.

Although I absolutely refuse to discuss anything related to Christmas until mid November.

I happily announce that the kitties and I shall be participating. An would like a £20 parcel (We would prefer to be paired with a UK household. My organisation skills are lacking an I am extremely busy, I would struggle to prepare things way in advance to ensure they arrived on time)

I will dig out the guidance notes on there likes and intrest.

Just in case anyone needs a reminder my cats are Moth Cat an egyptian sphynx who will be three at the end of the year and Tonks a tuxedo moggy who is one.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Not seen you in ages! Hope all ok with Moth and Tonks.


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Not seen you in ages! Hope all ok with Moth and Tonks.


We are all good thank you my ferret brood has grown a tad an we've won lots of rosettes at ferret shows including two Best In Shows and a Reserve Best In Show.

My online activities took a slump when I transitioned back into full time work between 45 -60hrs a week.

I was also promoted to trainee deputy manager although that's not officially been announced yet.

So busy busy busy juggling my fury offspring and said working hours.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Glad to have you aboard @Pear, if you could email us with all your details and make your PayPal donation we'll stick you on the list!

That goes for anyone else who is still to email as well


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Pear I expect Moth will be needing a new winter jumper!


----------



## Pear (Dec 8, 2014)

Soozi said:


> @Pear I expect Moth will be needing a new winter jumper!


Moth really doesn't like clothes but he wouldn't say no to a cuddle blanket or a bow tie. : )


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Pear said:


> Moth really doesn't like clothes but he wouldn't say no to a cuddle blanket or a bow tie. : )


Awww I bet Moth looks fab in a bow tie!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

No new emails yet so anyone wanting to take part, don't forget to let me know.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Apologies for being an IT numpty  But Paypal are charging me 23p to send £1 - is this right?! :Sorry


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Apologies for being an IT numpty  But Paypal are charging me 23p to send £1 - is this right?! :Sorry


Not as far as I know! Did you choose send money to friends?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yep friends. Could it be because I am using a credit card? x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I wonder if its because its a small amount on a credit card. If you haven't already done it, use a debit card.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I would also think this might be because it's a cc moggie14 xxx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks girls, will try with a debit card x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yay all done, thank you! :Happy


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> Yay all done, thank you! :Happy


Hurrah!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I want you all to know that I have decided to spend Christmas at home this year. I haven't done that since my parents passed away. I was always running away from home because loneliness at that time if the year was just too much for me. Last year I was in London but I realized that thanks to you girls Christmas could be fun again. I will stay here with Pooh, we will have a nice meal and we will open the parcel(s) from our SS on Christmas Eve. Thank you for everything you have done for both of us since I joined the forums xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Britt said:


> I want you all to know that I have decided to spend Christmas at home this year. I haven't done that since my parents passed away. I was always running away from home because loneliness at that time if the year was just too much for me. Last year I was in London but I realized that thanks to you girls Christmas could be fun again. I will stay here with Pooh, we will have a nice meal and we will open the parcel(s) from our SS on Christmas Eve. Thank you for everything you have done for both of us since I joined the forums xx


I'm glad you and Pooh will be together this Christmas Britt :Happy it is nice spending time with our furry family at Christmas. I really enjoy Christmas morning just me and the cats opening their presents before I do "human Christmas" I sometimes think opening the cats' presents is more fun!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

That's a good idea Britt, I'm sure Pooh will love it and we'll all be here on Christmas Day chatting as usual.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

E-mail sent, pound sent via Paypal (I think I did it right!) and likes updated. Yay, exciting! :Happy


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I promise I will get round to doing my pp tonight!!! I shall get oh on it!! Lol xxx


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

I need to sort my paypal out (I'm useless at remembering passwords and haven't used paypal since last SS!) and then my email will be on its way


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bumpity bump!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bump bump!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

That's me signed up just need to do my likes and dislikes entry  x


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> That's me signed up just need to do my likes and dislikes entry  x


Hooray!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bumping again


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Aaaany more for any more?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Has anyone sent funds to SSFCCR without submitting an email with their details? 

If so, please PM me.  xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Did u guys get my PayPal?! Xxx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> Did u guys get my PayPal?! Xxx


Yes we have that


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm surprised that the list is so small, I know there are 2 SS but from memory last years was huge! Maybe some members think it is too early or haven't been around lately? xx


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

moggie14 said:


> I'm surprised that the list is so small, I know there are 2 SS but from memory last years was huge! Maybe some members think it is too early or haven't been around lately? xx


I think there will be more to come, it is a bit early still for some folk!!


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Did you get my PayPal?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> Did you get my PayPal?


Yes we've got it, thanks!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bump  get your names down folks


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

I may have brought a little generic SS present! I really wanted it for me but OH said I already have too many but I just know a fellow cat lover will love it too so I got it! I can't wait!!!! C'mon peeps sign up!! It's nearly Xmas!!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've already bought two but if I can keep them without opening them until December it will be a miracle.


----------



## Belgy67 (Jun 22, 2015)

Think I will start this week to find a few neutral bits n bobs.

So glad you can stay at home with pooh @Britt as I can understand the loneliness the time of year can bring. I think you will have an amazing time with you and your wonderful cat.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Belgy67 said:


> Think I will start this week to find a few neutral bits n bobs.
> 
> So glad you can stay at home with pooh @Britt as I can understand the loneliness the time of year can bring. I think you will have an amazing time with you and your wonderful cat.


Thank you Belgy. Thanks again for the treat ball. Pooh uses it every day because when I leave for work I put some dry food in it for him to eat while I'm away.

I will put up a Christmas tree with lots of decorations and lights and I will place the SS presents under the tree. I will also buy some tasty food for both of us.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I am off later this week so will organise my £1 ish donation. I have struggled with pay pal as it just won't play!! I am going to donate straight to a well known of ginger cats charity and send the proof to CK.

I needed a reminder. 
@Britt I also am not a fan of Christmas. I work upto Christmas Eve and again this year have booked into a hotel so I can come back to see the cats but disappear off armed with lots of nice food. It was lovely last year with no stress. I always thought it odd to go away but recommend it to anyone. It also saves me a fortune as I had to buy cook and clean every year for 2 whole days. Glad you are staying with Pooh and we will all be online to chat xc


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

It's nice we can all share Christmas itself a bit as well as doing the actual SS :Happy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> I am off later this week so will organise my £1 ish donation. I have struggled with pay pal as it just won't play!! I am going to donate straight to a well known of ginger cats charity and send the proof to CK.
> 
> I needed a reminder.
> @Britt I also am not a fan of Christmas. I work upto Christmas Eve and again this year have booked into a hotel so I can come back to see the cats but disappear off armed with lots of nice food. It was lovely last year with no stress. I always thought it odd to go away but recommend it to anyone. It also saves me a fortune as I had to buy cook and clean every year for 2 whole days. Glad you are staying with Pooh and we will all be online to chat xc


I sent a bit extra to CK via PayPal for exactly this...I'm happy to sub you and you can give me the £1 next time there's a meet 

Can you deduct BCs £1 from the bit if reserve please CK xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have done it tonight before Poldark so was a bit distracted. Thank you @huckybuck. The arc gets the benefit of my excitement xx


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

As I said on the other SS good luck everyone!
What a shame there just can't be on thread for all.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do we have to keep bringing this up? Everyone's happy and both are running smoothely. Long may that continue! It's lovely to see that both threads are getting interest.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

bluecordelia said:


> I have done it tonight before Poldark so was a bit distracted. Thank you @huckybuck. The arc gets the benefit of my excitement xx
> View attachment 283519


Aww that's a lovely gesture! xxx


----------



## Elsiebea (Apr 24, 2015)

carly87 said:


> Do we have to keep bringing this up? Everyone's happy and both are running smoothely. Long may that continue! It's lovely to see that both threads are getting interest.


Oops. Sorry, I hadn't read through the posts.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bumping again. Only a couple of weeks left to get your names down!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Mum sez I have to give up toys to other who don't have a lot as Father Christmas is watching. I fink she just ordered wrong stuff to eat off ZP. Love Iv x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Mum sez I have to give up toys to other who don't have a lot as Father Christmas is watching. I fink she just ordered wrong stuff to eat off ZP. Love Iv x
> View attachment 283727


Pooh has a Kong toy like this, he never even looked at it. I'm gonna bring it to the animal rescue.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Of course he had to show a bit of interest as I bagged it all up!! I think after the purrs kickers any catnip has to be out of this world to interest them. 

I am just back from a local independent animal rescue. It is the nearest one to me and rescues all animals. They neuter chip and vac. They had kittens!! Lovely ones and it is heart breaking to see. There was a 15 year old boy put out because they got dogs. They had just picked up a lovely boy and had paid for his eye to be removed. I am off to the dentist now and buying a lottery ticket on the way. 

X


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

bluecordelia said:


> Mum sez I have to give up toys to other who don't have a lot as Father Christmas is watching. I fink she just ordered wrong stuff to eat off ZP. Love Iv x
> View attachment 283727


Oh Iv, what a good boy you are , I'm sure Santa Paws will have you on his nice list!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Email and paypal have been sent, I hope they've been received ok.

I put down my current address but me and OH are in the process of buying our first home (eek! ) so fingers crossed the address will be changing next month, so I'll probably have to update it, sorry to be a pain!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

100 days til Xmas folk!!

@bluecordelia awwwww Ivan you're just adorable!!!!! :Kiss


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> Email and paypal have been sent, I hope they've been received ok.
> 
> I put down my current address but me and OH are in the process of buying our first home (eek! ) so fingers crossed the address will be changing next month, so I'll probably have to update it, sorry to be a pain!


Got it thanks!!! Remember to post your likes and dislikes!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

@popcornsmum this is Popcorn to a tee lol!!!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@JaimeandBree lmao!!, totally!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bumpity bump! 2 weeks left to sign up!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

The tubs of choccies are in the stores!!!!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

popcornsmum said:


> The tubs of choccies are in the stores!!!!!


Yep they appeared on my "are you sure you haven't forgotten anything" message when I did my online order last week! Hubby said why don't we get some (he's a wine gum fiend) but I would be replacing them several times before Christmas I think!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Just bumping this!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Can't wait to start shopping. I should probably already buy random stuff but I think I will order from uk websites like I did last year. Saving on shopping will allow me to spend more on presents for kitties and slaves.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

It's nearly Xmas!!!!!! Lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Bump - just over a week folks!!! Get signed up!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Less than a week to go to sign up folks!!! Get your names down 

@Pear you have mentioned that you wanted to join in, just a reminder that you will have to email and PayPal us and post on likes and dislikes by this Saturday to be officially included


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Me Me Me Me Me Me!!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Erenya said:


> Me Me Me Me Me Me!!!!!


Hurrah! Will look out for your email


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> Hurrah! Will look out for your email


done!!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Are we going to have a shopping thread like last year?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Smoosh said:


> Are we going to have a shopping thread like last year?


We certainly can!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OOH shopping..yes please then I can buy one for my SS one for me one for SS one for me lol


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Oooh I'm feeling all Christmassy!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

4 days left to sign up!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

On the third last day of sign up, J&B gave to thee,
Some kitties full of Christmas glee!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Right I need to do this now! 
@popcornsmum i'm getting onto it right now ok lol!


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

@Susan M yayyyyyy!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Susan M said:


> Right I need to do this now!
> @popcornsmum i'm getting onto it right now ok lol!


Fab, was wondering where you were lol!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Fab!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Fab, was wondering where you were lol!!!


I fail at life right now lol! But I'm all in woohoo!


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

Mosi is so excited at the prospect of even more presents than last year


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

2 days to go to sign up! Hurry hurry! Anyone who hasn't done likes and dislikes please remember to do so


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Also just a friendly reminder regarding the weekly posting rule, the elves are watching and will be nudging a couple of you soon if we don't see you post!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

So exciting! I keep wanting to buy things, but I'm trying to resist until we know who we've got!


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

ok... where's the likes and dislikes thread....

also, minor derailment - is there a supreme thread yet?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Erenya said:


> ok... where's the likes and dislikes thread....
> 
> also, minor derailment - is there a supreme thread yet?


Here is likes and dislikes  http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/...chat-regulars-2016-likes-and-dislikes.432763/

I believe there is a supreme thread but I can't go this year so couldn't tell you what the plan is!


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I think you need to arrive in a Tardis. I don't quite get why Dr Who's are appearing but having never been it's had to gauge what goes on x


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you so much to @JaimeandBree and @popcornsmum mum for the gentle reminder! Cannnnnnnnnnnot categorically believe I nearly missed out on this.

I do not think I will be able to get the likes and dislikes done this evening :Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm will I still be able to do it tomorrow? xx

P.S. I am very sorry everyone for the quietness recently, I'm back now in full swing  Hope you don't all get sick of me too quickly


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> Thank you so much to @JaimeandBree and @popcornsmum mum for the gentle reminder! Cannnnnnnnnnnot categorically believe I nearly missed out on this.
> 
> I do not think I will be able to get the likes and dislikes done this evening :Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm:Facepalm will I still be able to do it tomorrow? xx
> 
> P.S. I am very sorry everyone for the quietness recently, I'm back now in full swing  Hope you don't all get sick of me too quickly


Yes that's fine, we won't be closing sign up till tomorrow night! Got your email and PayPal, welcome aboard the good ship SS!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Yes that's fine, we won't be closing sign up till tomorrow night! Got your email and PayPal, welcome aboard the good ship SS!


Hehehehe so excited! Made christmas even more exciting last year    xx


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I simply cannot wait to hear who I am buying for and start shopping


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Roll up, roll up, last day to sign up everyone! 

Jaime has already started wishing on a star for Santa Paws to come so hurry hurry if you're still thinking about joining! :Happy


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Last call! We'll be closing sign up at midnight!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

*OK.... I declare SS sign up for 2016 officially closed!!! *

*SANTA PAWS IS A-COMIN'! *

*







*

*Our final list of participants is as follows:*
*@Ceiling Kitty, @JaimeandBree , @Vanessa131, @idris, @popcornsmum, @Charity, @bluecordelia , @huckybuck, @urbantigers, @Ali71 , @Britt , @Belgy67 , @moggie14 , @Citruspips , @Smoosh , @lymorelynn , @Erenya , @Susan M , @loroll1991 *

*If anyone thinks they should be on the list and hasn't been included please let us know ASAP. Anyone who hasn't already done so please post in likes and dislikes *

*Can I also just take this opportunity, as I am tagging you all anyway, to remind everyone of the weekly posting rule. We don't want to single anyone out at this stage but we are watching! *

*@Ceiling Kitty and I will carry out the draw as soon as possible and will let you know when to look out for your email*


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Yaaaaaaaaay so exciting!!! Cannot wait


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Can't wait to find out my Santa babies!!!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks @JaimeandBree. We'll do the draw as soon as possible and let you know your recipients so you can get shopping. 

Christmas countdown begins!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Can't wait to find out who we've got


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

View attachment 285511


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Charity said:


> View attachment 285511


I totally read that in the voices you do for B&T :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh nooooo! I totally missed the date so some reason i had it in my head the closing was today and i never get chance to check over the weekend so i missed the warnings


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

clairescats said:


> Oh nooooo! I totally missed the date so some reason i had it in my head the closing was today and i never get chance to check over the weekend so i missed the warnings


@Ceiling Kitty and @JaimeandBree 
Has the draw taken place yet???


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> @Ceiling Kitty and @JaimeandBree
> Has the draw taken place yet???


I'm afraid the draw has been done and we are just "checking it twice" to make sure no mistakes before sending emails!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Unless I get called out on an emergency, I will be sending out everyone's recipients tonight. Keep checking your emails and let me know if you haven't got yours by tomorrow (do check your spam folder just in case).

We've had one person sign up who doesn't appear to have completed all the steps. We've tried to contact them but haven't had a reply yet - unfortunately we've had to go ahead without them.

Let the fun begin!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Unless I get called out on an emergency, I will be sending out everyone's recipients tonight. Keep checking your emails and let me know if you haven't got yours by tomorrow (do check your spam folder just in case).
> 
> We've had one person sign up who doesn't appear to have completed all the steps. We've tried to contact them but haven't had a reply yet - unfortunately we've had to go ahead without them.
> 
> Let the fun begin!


Eeek, it's very exciting, this is where the SS train really gathers steam!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Woohoo! So exciting! Thanks @Ceiling Kitty and @JaimeandBree for organising xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OOH I can't wait to find out!!!!!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

YEEEEHAW!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)




----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Woo hoo I have my email! Of course one of the perks of being an elf is that I knew already  but it's still super exciting! Very chuffed with my SSs and can't wait to get shopping. My crochet hook is already poised on the starting line :Happy


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Got mine thanks.  Off to the shops tomorrow.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Oooh that reminds me I will start the shopping thread as this one will die once the emails are all out!


----------



## Smoosh (Aug 12, 2011)

Ahhh, I'm so excited! Off to obsessively refresh my email!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Shopping thread is here  http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/secret-santa-shopping-2016.434856/


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Woo hoo! My email has arrived!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

Ooohhh no email yet, but sosososososo excited!!!!


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

OMG JUST GOT MINE!!!!  HEHEHE so excited.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Okay, all successfully sent so everyone should have their recipients!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

loroll1991 said:


> OMG JUST GOT MINE!!!!  HEHEHE so excited.


Love the excited shouty capitals!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Got mine too


----------



## loroll1991 (Apr 11, 2015)

JaimeandBree said:


> Love the excited shouty capitals!


Veryyyyy excited, as you could tell


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I love everyone who has signed up to the thread so it really didn't matter who I was drawn with would have been thrilled to bits and I'm THRILLED TO BITS lol


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> I love everyone who has signed up to the thread so it really didn't matter who I was drawn with would have been thrilled to bits and I'm THRILLED TO BITS lol


Me too  I think everyone will be!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Brilliant, so pleased! Soooooo let's shop! :Happy


----------



## urbantigers (Apr 13, 2014)

I had coffee yesterday with a cat less friend. She is very tolerant of cat addiction, and is even quite fond of Mosi and Kito, but sometimes I do forget I'm not talking to likeminded people. I told her that I had signed up to not 1 but 2 secret santas for cats and knew immediately I'd gone too far. I got the eye roll and she put her hand up and said it was best she didn't know any more! I am excited  

I'm going to leave the iPad out so that the boys can get started on a bit of Internet shopping while I'm at work


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

Soooo excited!!!!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

urbantigers said:


> I had coffee yesterday with a cat less friend. She is very tolerant of cat addiction, and is even quite fond of Mosi and Kito, but sometimes I do forget I'm not talking to likeminded people. I told her that I had signed up to not 1 but 2 secret santas for cats and knew immediately I'd gone too far. I got the eye roll and she put her hand up and said it was best she didn't know any more! I am excited
> 
> I'm going to leave the iPad out so that the boys can get started on a bit of Internet shopping while I'm at work


I got that from friends last year so I'm not telling 'em this year.


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Woohoo!!!!! I am super excited!!!!!! Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

urbantigers said:


> I had coffee yesterday with a cat less friend. She is very tolerant of cat addiction, and is even quite fond of Mosi and Kito, but sometimes I do forget I'm not talking to likeminded people. I told her that I had signed up to not 1 but 2 secret santas for cats and knew immediately I'd gone too far. I got the eye roll and she put her hand up and said it was best she didn't know any more! I am excited
> 
> I'm going to leave the iPad out so that the boys can get started on a bit of Internet shopping while I'm at work





Charity said:


> I got that from friends last year so I'm not telling 'em this year.


My family think I'm nuts, SS is nuts and PF is nuts (they are probably not wrong there....) despite the fact that they buy J&B a Christmas present themselves haha.

As for friends, other than my PF friends I don't bother mentioning it, they already think I'm doolally over the cats. My only non-PF friend who actually has a cat would be the worst I think, she thinks I am mental 

So pleased that everyone is so excited :Happy


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Got my email  xx


----------



## Erenya (Jul 22, 2014)

Just bumping this for anyone struggling with their clue


----------

